# Dentist



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

I had placed this on the wrong forum, sorry.

We live in San Diego and are considering Mexico for some dental work. Is anyone able to recommend someone close to us?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Look on Tijuanablog.com and you will find recommendations for everything focus on Baja rather than the mainland of Mexico.


----------



## dr.irisi (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello guys .
I have been graduated for Dentistry ,in Albania ,i would like to work as a dentist in dubai or abu dhabi .what should i do first ? and for the Licence ?should i give exams or can i work directly with my albanian Licence ??

thank u .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dr.irisi said:


> Hello guys .
> I have been graduated for Dentistry ,in Albania ,i would like to work as a dentist in dubai or abu dhabi .what should i do first ? and for the Licence ?should i give exams or can i work directly with my albanian Licence ??
> 
> thank u .


You've posted your query in the wrong place. This is the Mexico forum.


----------



## arturo_b (Sep 17, 2009)

boating2go said:


> We live in San Diego and are considering Mexico for some dental work. Is anyone able to recommend someone close to us?


Carlos Zepeda is very good. Conscientious and he accepts US insurance. Find him at in a unit of the Plaza Viva Tijuana (the McDonalds right at the border) called the Human Health Center, all the way in the back of the plaza, past the veterinarian, immediately to the left of the pedestrian bridge. I think he's there all seven days. You'll want to get there in the morning because he attends to underprivileged patients in Mariano Matamoros sometime after 2:00pm.

Be careful of the guys at the front of Plaza Viva Tijuana. They're just salesmen in lab coats.

Also find good advice on selecting your dentist at How to choose a dentist in Baja California | The Real Tijuana


----------

